# Moving To Benalmadena...advice needed



## adele303 (Mar 13, 2011)

Evening,

We are getting ready and raring to go. I just needed som advice before we arrive in August.

Can anyone tell me anything about health care? 
1. Once we have registered (myself and 2 little ones) How do I register with the Doctor and what documents do I need to take.
2. Dentist. Can anyone recommend one in the area?
3. Is it advisable to purchase a sky card. I currently am not subsribed to sky in the UK but have heard that some expats do take their sky card with them.
4. Can anyone recommend wifi. My landlord does have wifi however only in certain rooms.(the main bedroom). I am willing to pay for this service as it is imperative that we have a good connection.
5. Can i get a contract phone in Spain? 


Sorry for all the questions but hopefully some one can help me answer them.


PS-I am a fully qualified Secondary teacher of English/Music. Does anyone know of any part-time teaching positions within the area? Just thought I'd take a stab with this one.


Thankyou in anticipation.

Adele


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there,
Look at this for info about health care
Pensions, benefits, healthcare
And use the search on the main Spain page for more info.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adele303 said:


> Evening,
> 
> We are getting ready and raring to go. I just needed som advice before we arrive in August.
> 
> ...


1. Registering with a doctor was fairly simple, you go along with originals AND photocopies of your passports, NIE/Residencias, EHIC cards, rental agreement and when you get one your social security certificate

2. We use a dentist in Fuengirola on a "need to see" basis

3. You need to get a sky card from a UK address and actuvate it there

4. Acox | be a part of it I used them and they were great, altho theres these as well Wireless internet Costa del Sol

5. Once you have a spanish bank account, an NIE number and an address

As for work, well its not easy, but I would suggest you send your CV to the local international schools. Have a look at this website to get the names etc Welcome to Nabss | Nabss

Phew!! can you tell I'm in a rush lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## adele303 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thankyou both for your quick response. Means a lot to know I can switch on my laptop and someone in cyberspace is out there to help me...

Jojo,

From a recent post i see you've been having a crappy time with your landlord. I hope it's all sorted for you and your family now.

Many thanks again.

Adele.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adele303 said:


> Jojo,
> 
> From a recent post i see you've been having a crappy time with your landlord. I hope it's all sorted for you and your family now.
> 
> ...


fingers crossed  

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Have you looked at TES website for jobs - still some International schools advertising for after the summer - though I guess most are full time jobs?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Will you automatically qualify for full free health care if you are not receiving State Retirement Pension? Don't you have to have paid NI /tax in the UK for a defined period? And is there a time limit on the free care you receive if you are not paying into the Spanish system?
Dental care can cost a small fortune as I know from bitter personal experience.
We like many other immigrants use Helicopteros Sanitarios. Their service is not expensive, considering what you get. I think we pay less than 40 euros a month for the two of us.


----------



## sat geek (May 5, 2011)

Hi Adele

Sorry for the limited amount of help, I can say though bring a sky card and receiver if you can! It wwill save you €300, you will only need a dish fit then, But do not tell sky your taking a card out of the UK, Its NOT illegal but it is prohibited,


Kindest regards, Carl.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sat geek said:


> Hi Adele
> 
> Sorry for the limited amount of help, I can say though bring a sky card and receiver if you can! It wwill save you €300, you will only need a dish fit then, But do not tell sky your taking a card out of the UK, Its NOT illegal but it is prohibited,
> 
> ...


just to clarify - it isn't illegal to receive/watch sky tv in Spain

it is, howver, prohibited for sky to transmit to Spain - so if they discover that you are in Spain they will deactivate the card


----------

